# Just ended my 1-year inceldom {story+pics}



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

(This was a thread I made on lookism, lifefuel for every guy going through a dry spell)

I met this bitch on yubo live and she immediately started saying things like “I’d let scammer groom me” “he can get it” etc I got her snap then we started texting from there



Got sexual and she told me she was on b.c. that I should come over for sex this weekend, we sent nudes back n forth so she knew I was packing decent dick and weirdly asked me for a picture of my side profile (Jfl at blackpilled whores, side profile is now mandatory before sex, over for chincels)

We texted a bit more n she told me her parents would be out Saturday so I should come over then, I drove about an hour and when I got there we started smoking some exotic bud that I got from the dispensary out of a backwood we also popped a xan each 

Started kissing and she was rubbing my dick while making out then I got my hands in her panties and I could feel her wet as fuck so I decided to skip getting throat and stick it in, missionary. I came in probably a minute but she started sucking me up n we went again but doggy style, pulling her hair like I was holding onto it for my life, I finally came inside her sweet pink pussy and fingered her a bit more while making out

We were smoking her puff bar while laying on the bed and I felt this sense of accomplishment and pride, had hoes texting me and I saw it was getting dark so I told her I had to leave n that we should link another time, kissed her goodbye and drove home



Almost crashed on the way back cause I kept nodding off from the weed/xan/after-sex sleepiness but I got back fine and rotted on psl

btw who’s mirin my cum dripping out her pussy


----------



## aBetterMii (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 11, 2022)

Mogs me, I’m a virgin at 22


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 11, 2022)

good job


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Ur hand is embarrassingly soft and feminine


Users on discord have seen my hand and I had jbs mirin it, keep crying for me u greycel dog u can’t even see my full hand 


aBetterMii said:


> View attachment 1536397


I added pics for the retards like u who think ascension isn’t possible

Kill yourself u subhuman joke


----------



## mazzi (Feb 11, 2022)

thanks for letting us know the bud was exotic


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

mazzi said:


> thanks for letting us know the bud was exotic


If a bitch is poppin pussy u gotta smoke $50+ eighths


----------



## aBetterMii (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Users on discord have seen my hand and I had jbs mirin it, keep crying for me u greycel dog u can’t even see my full hand
> 
> I added pics for the retards like u who think ascension isn’t possible
> 
> Kill yourself u subhuman joke


Let us incels rot in peace


----------



## khvirgin (Feb 11, 2022)

good job and remember virginity resets everyday


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 11, 2022)

how old r u bhai


----------



## mazzi (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> If a bitch is poppin pussy u gotta smoke $50+ eighths


i’m mirin tho she’s hot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> how old r u bhai


20 now son 


mazzi said:


> i’m mirin tho she’s hot


she’s average tbh


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Your fingers r fat af and soft with a feminine texture and low beta carotene




I bet u feel stupid now u subhuman


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Feb 11, 2022)

She's hot u were volcel


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Feb 11, 2022)

another day another slay King 👑


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Feb 11, 2022)

also show more nudes of that bitch I got an erection from that one picture


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> No I don’t, in fact everything I said is the same. It’s also embarrassing that u think having veins is something to be proud of, practically everyone who is not 400 pounds has veins.


Post your hand u little cuck

I bet u feel so smart right now but deep down U know I mog the shit out of u and u will never be on my level


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> He angry now


Don’t come in my thread and talk shit u inferior bug, u will get stomped on


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

sorrowfulsad said:


> also show more nudes of that bitch I got an erection from that one picture




This is as much imma post of her


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> U are a woman and I am stomping on ur head


 so funnyyyyy

Posts303Reputation236

Get the fuck outta here with that post rep ratio


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> So, let me get this straight.
> 
> You’ve got a weak, feminine Hand which is lacking any signs of vitamin D or beta carotene


U still haven’t posted a hand pic so I assume I mog ur hand


Gunfire said:


> You’re around 5’8”


5’10


Gunfire said:


> You have spent money in this site to get some retarded funky name


Didn’t spend a dime


Gunfire said:


> You are obsessed with your online life and spend all your time on forums and discord
> 
> You regard fucking 1 single girl as your greatest achievement in life


It’s not my greatest achievement but it’s proof that I mog u to the grave


Gunfire said:


> And yet *YOU *mog *ME? *


Reminder that u will never have this, u will never cum inside a blonde jb ever

U are destined to be a kissless hugless handholdless virgin until the day u decide to finally end your miserable life


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 11, 2022)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Mogs me, I’m a virgin at 22


You were 18 last week but ok then


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Listen, I know u from Lookism, so I was gonna go easy, but u can’t handle any banter like a man so I Guess u were asking for that


I don’t have banter with subhumans, I bully them and u are asking for it now bitch boy


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> I bet u feel stupid now u subhuman



average hand size or smaller.


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> You were 18 last week but ok then


Inceldom ages niggas like that


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> average hand size or smaller.


It’s above average in length and girth and it is vascular with a good 2d:4d ratio, girls like them which is all that matters

U think I care what some incels think when they don’t even leave their house?


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 11, 2022)

Mirin low inhib to post her vag & face, good job


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Already have many times, and I wouldnt Do it again. White bitches fart way too much


Ur telling me that u have fucked many blonde jbs and u don’t want to because they fart? 

Ur obviously a schizo living in your own delusions, I suggest u kill yourself asap


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> How big is your dick?


Big enough to fill your anus my little boy bitch

U are now my personal cum dumpster twink


----------



## Deleted member 14905 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> (This was a thread I made on lookism, lifefuel for every guy going through a dry spell)
> 
> I met this bitch on yubo live and she immediately started saying things like “I’d let scammer groom me” “he can get it” etc I got her snap then we started texting from there
> 
> ...



What a whore she definitely fucked you to get her bodycount up, Mirin me


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Not everyone is as desperate as you for sex.
> 
> Answer the question.


Why would I tell u how big my dick is? U want a picture too? U are going to fantasize about me fucking u hard u little faggy twink 

U haven’t posted a single picture or proof of any mogging so I’m gonna assume ur a trucel tier subhuman, stop texting me u ugly freak


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

YouCopeOrRope said:


> What a whore she definitely fucked you to get her bodycount up, Mirin me


Yer most jbs are whores now a days


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 11, 2022)

How big is your dick? Also mirin moggs me I should be castrated


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Why are you so obsessed with having gay sex with me? You are so repulsive and disgusting, what the fuck?


Why are u so obsessed with my dick u faggot?


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> You are a disgusting faggot. Please shut the fuck up
> 
> @BigBiceps @n0rthface @cloUder @irrumator praetor





Gunfire said:


> How big is your dick?





Gunfire said:


> Answer the question.


keep begging for dick u little faggot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Oh my days hahahahh  This deserves a thread fosho  What a disgusting faggot





Gunfire said:


> Nah nah nah nigga  You ain’t turning this on me now  You said what you said nigga it’s plain to see


Keep begging for my dick u subhuman


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 11, 2022)

He's taking the pictures from Tumblr


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> He's taking the pictures from Tumblr


What’s tumblr


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Big enough to fill your anus my little boy bitch
> 
> U are now my personal cum dumpster twink


So about 6 inches or less


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> What the fuck are you even rambling about? Fucking spluttering bitch. You little fucking faggot. You admitted with everyone watching that you wanted to have gay sex with me. You can’t pretend that never happened.


Who said I wanted to fuck you? U are begging for my dick so I assume u want my dick inside u, u dirty little faggot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> So about 6 inches or less


No I think his ass can fit way more in it, he goes to gay orgies every weekend so it’s probably stretched out by now


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> No I think his ass can fit way more in it, he goes to gay orgies every weekend so it’s probably stretched out by now


6.3?


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> THIS GUY IS SO PATHETIC WTF
> 
> You aren’t fooling ANYBODY bro  No way this disgusting faggot has sex with women. He jacks off to men after being bullied and that’s it


Who bullied me? U think u bullied me? Hahahaha u are just barking for me like an annoying chihuahua


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Shut the *FUCK *up you little faggy bitch. You said what you said. No turning back.


U literally begged for my dick faggot, goes to show how many faggots are on this site


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Ur curry?


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Aye don’t listen to this guy @Scammer , he’s a fag who made up this whole story. He literally keeps talking about me fucking his ass, it’s so weird and disgusting


Ur begging for my dick and still barking for me u dog


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Ur curry?


No I’m Turkish and aryan


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT? Are you retarded? Are you OK? Just admit you were being retarded and apologise now before I expose you as a faggot to this whole fucking site nigga


Keep barking for me faggot u aren’t exposing shit


----------



## buflek (Feb 11, 2022)

jfl at autists arguing about fucking hand size jfl

literally every single body part except maybe feet are more important than hands


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> STOP MUTTERING. STOP SPLUTTERING. Master the last bit of testosterone left in ur aids ridden body and apologise to me for ur faggotish advances. Then maybe I might leave you alone.







Schizo subhuman talking to himself and making shit up no wonder u are a khhv faggot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> You are an absolutely disgusting faggot who propositioned me for gay sex. No one will ever forget this.


When did I proposition u? U beg for my dick like the faggot that u are


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> How many girls have you fucked?


More than u subhuman

Keep barking for me and asking me questions like an orbiter, u are obsessed with me u little faggot


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> No I don’t, in fact everything I said is the same. It’s also embarrassing that u think having veins is something to be proud of, practically everyone who is not 400 pounds has veins.


What's a handmogger to you?


----------



## Deleted member 14793 (Feb 11, 2022)

How old is the girl?


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> What's a handmogger to you?


He’s a retarded little faggot that wants to see my cock, literally lives in delusions


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Stop replying, you’re making this worse for yourself  Listen, just apologise and I might leave you alone


Stop replying? Ur in MY thread u retard, u stop barking for me


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> He’s a retarded little faggot that wants to see my cock, literally lives in delusions


Did I ask you stupid virgin with girly hands


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

cucumbersauce said:


> How old is the girl?


17


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> Did I ask you stupid virgin with girly hands


> virgin
Ur in my slay thread u retard


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> 3? Ok, I have fucked many more


Who said 3? U are making shit up u delusional schizo

Of course u have fucked many more in your mind because u are detached from reality


Gunfire said:


> You having sex is neither impressive nor do I care. Give up and apologise or *FUCK OFF CUZ NO ONE FUCKING LIKES YOU *


U are a greycel that nobody knows or likes, meanwhile I am revered in the psl community


----------



## Mako (Feb 11, 2022)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Mogs me, I’m a virgin at 22


Same except 21


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *SHUT THE FUCK UP NO ONE CARES *


U are a greycel with a horrible post rep ratio

U are a forgettable joke

U are invisible in real life and on an Incel forum


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH he tried
> 
> This guy actually thinks people like him, thats the most embarrassing thing
> 
> Well, visibly bright blue veins obviously, long fingers


Blue veins ? You fucking seriously serious ? That shit is disgusting for jbs and grown women . Also thickish long fingers mog thin long fingers


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> Blue veins ? You fucking seriously serious ? That shit is disgusting for jbs and grown women . Also thickish long fingers mog thin long fingers


Both of u are virgins are don’t know anything about women jfl at u guys talking shit


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> I never said they didn’t?
> 
> I don’t care about this tbh. We can both agree OP’s hands are feminine, girly and look snappable. That’s all we really need to know


How are they feminine? Both of u cucks should post ur hands I guarantee I mog both of u


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *SHUT UP HOLY FUCK  SHUT THE FUCK UP  NOBODY ASKED FOR YOU TO FUCKING SPEAK YOU LITTLE FAG JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP *


No pic cause ur subhuman


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *SHUT UP HOLY FUCK  SHUT THE FUCK UP  NOBODY ASKED FOR YOU TO FUCKING SPEAK YOU LITTLE FAG JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP *


Remember that ur in my thread, if u want to talk to ur gay boyfriend somewhere else then go do it but don’t tell me shit in my own thread u abomination


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> You are literally larping right now you cringy virgin faggot. U probably look like some SJW baby dick twink considering ur estrogenic typing style


U came in here barking for me like an abused dog
View attachment 4A436CE9-5E6D-4E60-9DEB-7A17F64EF8C7.webp

And u criticize me for replying to ur barking


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Bro that is so crazy, I’m literally getting mad rep from bumping this thread on my comment  Seems like a lot of people agree that youre An Incel Joke “Scammer”


Ur post rep ratio is still garbage, u will always be a joke


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Have some fucking respect u disgusting faggot. Right now you’re speaking to a straight man. An actual straight man, who actually has sex with women and doesn’t need to lie about it. U should be in awe I’m even lowering myself to the level to bully a disgusting faggot like u


0
U filthy Khhv abomination


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *NOBODY CARES ABOUT INTERNET POST REP RATIO U RETARD  EXCEPT U VIRGIN LOSER
> 
> YOUR OBSESSED WITH THE INTERNET AND HAVE 0 LIFE *





Gunfire said:


> Bro that is so crazy, I’m literally getting mad rep from bumping this thread on my comment  Seems like a lot of people agree that youre An Incel Joke “Scammer”


U don’t care about post rep ratio but u are getting so happy that u got a couple laugh reacts u fucking retard


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> No I criticise u for being a faggot. Ur replies were just weak as fuck that’s why


U are gayer than me (straight man) u gigafaggot subhuman


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Sounds like someones A little mad
> 
> *12 Individual People went out of their way to say u have feminine hands.*


They didn’t say that they just laughed at ur post u retard just like they laugh when ppl say amnesia is subhuman even tho he mogs u to the grave 

U sound like ur deprived of attention and getting 12 reacts is the greatest thing that ever happened to u, jfl at ur subhumanity


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> I am a straight man. You are a faggot, this is the main difference


U are a gay boy who likes begging for my attention that’s the only truth here


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> THIS NIGGA. WAS INCEL. FOR 1 WHOLE YEAR.


And u have been Incel for ur whole miserable life 

Mirin ur sentience levels


----------



## Deleted member 16958 (Feb 11, 2022)

damn brah post more pics, love when PSL autists post pics of girls they fuck





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## recessed (Feb 11, 2022)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Mogs me, I’m a virgin at 22


im virgin at 34


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> They were laughing at you. And the fact that u think anyone respects u. U literally went jacking off pathetically to cuck porn for a whole year


U have zero sentience levels, no point in even arguing with u it’s like talking to a Down syndrome kid

I don’t watch porn, I jerk off to the nudes I get from girls


----------



## recessed (Feb 11, 2022)

Impolite said:


> damn brah post more pics, love when PSL autists post pics of girls they fuck
> 
> View attachment 1536545


is that op? god u sound like a girl


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> You’re gonna tell me now that the people laughing at this post thought that u mog Amnesia as well





Gunfire said:


> I should set up a mog battle between U and Amnesia tbh. If u think u mog him so hard


When did I say I mog him? Can u even read English u stupid street shitting Hindu faggot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

recessed said:


> is that op? god u sound like a girl


No it’s not me I’m not white


----------



## Hades (Feb 11, 2022)

Impolite said:


> damn brah post more pics, love when PSL autists post pics of girls they fuck
> 
> View attachment 1536545


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> 365 DAYS  365DAYS


U went ur whole life without sex that’s like 10,000 days jfl at u


----------



## recessed (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> No it’s not me I’m not white


that guy isnt white though, what race are you?


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Wait but what the fuck were you even talking about in this post though?


Nigger what are u even talking about at this point u incomprehensible retard


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

recessed said:


> that guy isnt white though, what race are you?


I’m Turkish, idk which user made that vid but it’s not me


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Incel trait spotted : Being completely obsessed with race


The guy has white skin and I don’t do how am I obsessed with race by pointing out the obvious fact u retard, u sound so stupid


----------



## recessed (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> I’m Turkish, idk which user made that vid but it’s not me


how does a 5'8 ugly brown guy fuck a stacy this pretty


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

recessed said:


> how does a 5'8 ugly brown guy fuck a stacy this pretty


I’m not 5’8 ugly or brown and she is not stacy she’s average


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> I had sex yesterday.
> 
> I dare you to say that word to a black persons face


Where’s ur proof of having sex? There is none u khhv abomination


----------



## recessed (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> I’m not brown


you said you were turkish


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> I literally thought u were white till u just said though? Why the fuck do you care so much?  You are such an obvious irl bully victim


How the fuck am I white? U saw my hand it’s obviously not white u idiot, u can’t see properly and u can’t speak properly u retarded Indian subhuman streetshitting curry


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

recessed said:


> you said you were turkish


My skin is golden not brown


----------



## recessed (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> I’m not 5’8 ugly or brown and she is not stacy she’s average


tbh she looks way better than average in the first pic


----------



## Toth's thot (Feb 11, 2022)

stop spamming nigger 
just post more nudes or vids of her we don't care about ur fckin rat fights


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

recessed said:


> tbh she looks way better than average in the first pic


Lots of girls with her pheno look like that so it’s pretty much average


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> stop spamming nigger
> just post more nudes or vids of her we don't care about ur fckin rat fights


He’s barking for me in my thread all I’m doing is replying back, when he fucks off I’ll stop bumping


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> You’re white, you’re white, you’re white, you’re white, you’re white.
> 
> Angry yet?


I don’t give a fuck u cuck just stop begging for my attention like an abused dog


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> He just keeps whining at me and begging for more, even though he’s obviously being humiliated. He just HAS to have the last word. So fucking immature. No way this guy has sex.


I’m getting the last word cause it’s my thread u retard, u are embarrassing urself by continuing to bark for me, I mog the shit out of u and u will never have sex


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> NOBODY *FUCKING LIKES YOU!!! *


Nobody knows u, u are a forgettable subhuman, I have had so many orbiters on psl cry for me so of course the like me if they’re begging for my attentions


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Alright. Listen. Man up. Apologise for propositioning me for sex like a gross faggot. Admit that You don’t mog Amnesia. Then maybe, just maybe, I might stop calling u white. Since u care so much about that


I never said I mog amnesia and I never propositioned u for sex u disgusting rat

Ur such a schizo and think ur delusions are real


----------



## RoundHouse (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> (This was a thread I made on lookism, lifefuel for every guy going through a dry spell)
> 
> I met this bitch on yubo live and she immediately started saying things like “I’d let scammer groom me” “he can get it” etc I got her snap then we started texting from there
> 
> ...



You didnt end shit you subhuman dog, whyd you even think of spending money to change your fucking name colour you retard


----------



## wallace (Feb 11, 2022)

Average and white+ Nt pheno = can’t fail. I’d give my soul to Satan for an ugly face and NT pheno


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

RoundHouse said:


> You didnt end shit you subhuman dog, whyd you even think of spending money to change your fucking name colour you retard


I didn’t spend any money u can even ask @Alexanderr u fucking idiot, u should know the facts before u spew bullshit


----------



## Ken (Feb 11, 2022)

I remember this brutal thread. I will never experience this.


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *STOP COPYING MY INSULTS, YOURE FUCKING EMBARRASSING UR OWN SELF *
> 
> What the fuck are u even rambling on about u retarded schizophrenic


Ur copying my insults u retarded schizo jfl at u


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Ken said:


> I remember this brutal thread. I will never experience this.


Anybody can ascend bro


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Bro I bullied this guy so hard in this thread, have a skim through  I was legit caging so hard my dad came and told me to shut the fuck up


He probably fucked u too u disgusting twink faggot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> @RoundHouse Are u seeing how gay this fucking faggot is? I’m definitely gonna eviscerate this fag later. Literally disgusting faggot demon speaking about a straight man like my father in that way


Ur a fucking schizo u won’t eviscerate site 

U will always be a joke on this site and in real life


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> @RoundHouse HE LITERALLY CANT STOP TALKING ABOUT GAY SEX  ASK HIM ANYTHING AND HE’LL TALK ABOUT GAY SEX  HE IS LIKE FINAL BOSS OF LGBTQ 🏳️‍🌈 COMMUNITY 🤡


Keep bumping my thread u weird faggot


----------



## Mik (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> I didn’t spend any money u can even ask @Alexanderr u fucking idiot, u should know the facts before u spew bullshit


alexanderr said you bought vip


----------



## Ynot (Feb 11, 2022)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Mogs me, I’m a virgin at 22


I thought you were Mexican


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> alexanderr said you bought vip


Where did he say that?


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Where did he say that?


replying to me
also rip to your rainbow name, you have blue now


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> He said he mogged amnesia and kept talking about me and my father gangbanging him 🤢 what a weird faggot


I didn’t say any of that u schizo


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> replying to me
> also rip to your rainbow name, you have blue now


Show me the screenshot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> @cloUder this thread is the biggest cap I’ve ever seen. Someone exposed him earlier on for getting these pics off some website, I think it was Tumbler


Nobody exposed me cause I didn’t get them from ‘tumbler’ i don’t even know what that shit is


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Show me the screenshot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> This is the most embarrassing exposing I have ever seen, i almost feel sorry for him but then I remember he is a demonic faggot who said disgusting things about me and my father


Shut up u rambling schizo subhuman u are just talking to urself at this point and making shit up like a retard


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1536598


I didn’t pay him, he even said in a thread that it was just a test to see if more people would buy vip if they could get rainbow name

if u want to ask him urself ask him if I paid


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *SHUT THE FUCK UP U RETARDED FAGGOT, U HAVE SAID THIS 3 TIMES IN THE THREAD ALREADY.
> 
> WHO RAISED YOU SO YOU COULD SPEAK IN THIS DISGUSTING WAY? A PIG, OR WHAT? *


Ur literally a streetshitting curry, stop talking now


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> If he can lie about this, he is probably lying about everything else. Let’s be real


The only person here that’s lying is u, making bullshit up like a schizo


----------



## shepard (Feb 11, 2022)

bro stfu you look pathetic rn


Gunfire said:


> If he can lie about this, he is probably lying about everything else. Let’s be real


----------



## spongebob (Feb 11, 2022)

Why are people hating on OP? He posted story, he posted pics. Miring
Whats there to hate? Girl looks good


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Neither did I nigga  And of course you know, are you trying to seem like you don’t spend days on the internet or what?Embarrassing ass fuck


U are a Hindu dindu curry subhuman kys


----------



## shepard (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> The only person here that’s lying is u, making bullshit up like a schizo


stop answering it feeds on negative energy


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

shepard said:


> bro stfu you look pathetic rn





spongebob said:


> Why are people hating on OP? He posted story, he posted pics. Miring
> Whats there to hate? Girl looks good


That guy @Gunfire is just a butthurt khhv subhuman that’s mad he doesn’t get girls and he talks shit cause he knows I mog him and everyone on this site mogs him as well


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Who? Graycel get the *FUCK *out my face before I end you


U are a greycel u fucking retard, kill yourself, everyone here mogs u and NO ONE LIKES U


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> He said he mogs Amnesia and kept talking sexually about me and my father








I didn’t say I mog amnesia I said amnesia mogs u even tho ppl call him subhuman as a joke

Keep lying about me u filthy subhuman rat


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> U are a greycel u fucking retard, kill yourself, everyone here mogs u and NO ONE LIKES U


The only time I have seen him get reacts was when he capitalized on niggas making morphs of me and said the obvious "Haha look at this abused dog" shit


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Who? Graycel get the *FUCK *out my face before I end you


----------



## spongebob (Feb 11, 2022)

@Gunfire @Scammer
Lol u guys both need to chill. You both lose time and energy on discussing with someone you'll never meet. There's nothing to be gained


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> The only time I have seen him get reacts was when he capitalized on niggas making morphs of me and said the obvious "Haha look at this abused dog" shit


Yea he’s a low iq poster, nobody knows him or likes him, he’s a joke and he just barks for me like a dog

Look at his post rep ratio, every thinks he’s a retard


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *NO ONE LIKES U U FUCKING JOKE  WHAT DO YOU THINK CUZ 1 GIRL STEPPED IN THAT UNDOES THE 15 REACTS ON MY POST MOCKING U  HES LIKE UR MOMMY STEPPING IN TO DEFENDING U FROM THE BIG BULLIES  ABSOLUTE FAGGOT. END UR LIFE ASAP WITH SHOTGUN + AMMONIUM CHLORIDE *


U got 15 reacts once in your whole life know u think u are chad or something, real moggers get 15 reacts everyday

Now kill yourself u subhuman rat


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

spongebob said:


> @Gunfire @Scammer
> Lol u guys both need to chill. You both lose time and energy on discussing with someone you'll never meet. There's nothing to be gained


I’ll stop replying when he leaves me alone, he’s in *my* thread after all


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *MY BULLY VICTIM HAS RETURNED AND BOY IS HE ANGRY  @cloUder @BigBiceps @n0rthface @teracope34 @DangerStranger @StrangerDanger *


U are the only bully victim here u subhuman greycel schizo


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> I didn’t pay him, he even said in a thread that it was just a test to see if more people would buy vip if they could get rainbow name
> 
> if u want to ask him urself ask him if I paid


so you have vip blue name for free now?


----------



## shepard (Feb 11, 2022)

niggas live on this site bro iswear lmao


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *MY BULLY VICTIM HAS RETURNED AND BOY IS HE ANGRY  @cloUder @BigBiceps @n0rthface @teracope34 @DangerStranger @StrangerDanger *


Kill yourself faggot


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Ur hand is embarrassingly soft and feminine


Proof you can literally post any part of your body here and someone will flame you for something


----------



## Deleted member 17542 (Feb 11, 2022)

Oha, good slay bro. Sen nerelisin?


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> U are the only bully victim here u subhuman greycel schizo


Of course he has to tag niggas to get reacts, jfl @ this subhuman


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Proof you can literally post any part of your body here and someone will flame you for something


My hand literally mogs and he talks shit cause he’s subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Shut the *FUCK *up for once in ur life u fat beaner retard. U are the ugliest specimen I’ve ever had the misfortune of laying eyes on.


Greycel moment. I don't take niggas like you seriously. Rope faggot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> so you have vip blue name for free now?


I did not pay any money at of right now


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Of course he has to tag niggas to get reacts, jfl @ this subhuman


ironic


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> I did not pay any money at of right now


i want a free special name too


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Greycel moment. I don't take niggas like you seriously. Rope faggot


What a subhuman he dedicated 2 hours to begging for my attention


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> YOU ARE SO FUCKING UGLY. AND U WONDER WHY UR A FUCKING BULLY VICTIM ON THIS SITE. JUST GO FUCKING SHOOT YOURSELF AND DONT CRY FOR EVERYONE WHO DOESNT LIKE YOU BECAUSE *NO ONE DOES *


Ironic since I mog you. Just look at your post:rep ratio.


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> They never like it when the tables are turned


he used to tag like 20 ethnics on all of his comments until one of them made fun of him for it and he stopped


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> They never like it when the tables are turned


Ironic


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> i want a free special name too


Too bad u were giving reacts to that subhuman greycel so I can’t help u


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> he used to tag like 20 ethnics on all of his comments until one of them made fun of him for it and he stopped


I can but choose not to.


----------



## shepard (Feb 11, 2022)

this nigga thought niggas would agree with him now he’s getting ganged on, ur subhuman on and off the site bro 


Gunfire said:


> YOU ARE SO FUCKING UGLY. AND U WONDER WHY UR A FUCKING BULLY VICTIM ON THIS SITE. JUST GO FUCKING SHOOT YOURSELF AND DONT CRY FOR EVERYONE WHO DOESNT LIKE YOU BECAUSE *NO ONE DOES *


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Too bad u were giving reacts to that subhuman greycel so I can’t help u


who cares about reacts and the posts are funny


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Too bad u were giving reacts to that subhuman greycel so I can’t help u


Don't know why hes doing that lol. Whats the point of doing that to a greycel no one likes? At least Adolf Hipster was funny


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Is there *ANYTHING *in @Ethereal ’s life which isn’t a joke?


u can msg @WontStopNorwooding about ethereal, he will give you a 10gb folder worth of info about him


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> who cares about reacts and the posts are funny


No they’re not he’s just barking for me while I post proof and defend myself


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU FAGGOT? LITERALLY WHO THE FUCK IS THIS FAGGOT? DOES ANYONE IN THE WHOLE FUCKING UNIVERSE KNOW WHO THIS COMPLETE AND ABSOLUTE LOSER IS?
> 
> @TeraCope54 @DangerStranger @n0rthface*


Posts12Reputation10


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU FAGGOT? LITERALLY WHO THE FUCK IS THIS FAGGOT? DOES ANYONE IN THE WHOLE FUCKING UNIVERSE KNOW WHO THIS COMPLETE AND ABSOLUTE LOSER IS?
> 
> @TeraCope54 @DangerStranger @n0rthface*


no One knows u either u fucking subhuman rat


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

"Haha your such a subhuman beaner joke, I mog you. Kill yourself"-
_



@Scammer_


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> "Haha your such a subhuman beaner joke, I mog you. Kill yourself"-
> _
> View attachment 1536651
> 
> @Scammer_






🤓


----------



## shepard (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU FAGGOT? LITERALLY WHO THE FUCK IS THIS FAGGOT? DOES ANYONE IN THE WHOLE FUCKING UNIVERSE KNOW WHO THIS COMPLETE AND ABSOLUTE LOSER IS?
> 
> @TeraCope54 @DangerStranger @n0rthface*


just joined


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1536654
> 🤓


Not an argument.


----------



## shepard (Feb 11, 2022)

lmao this thread has become a cesspool


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> "Haha your such a subhuman beaner joke, I mog you. Kill yourself"-
> _
> View attachment 1536651
> 
> @Scammer_


We so mog that cuck


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *I KNOW WHO HE IS - HE IS THE MAGIC FAIRY UNICORN WHO DELIVERED @Scammer HIS BLUE NAME FOR ABSOLUTELY NO FUCKING REASON! THATS WHY NO ONE FUCKING KNOWS HOW SCAMMER GOT IT FREE OF CHARGE *


Shut up schizo subhuman


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Not an argument.


your post was also not an arugment jfl
plus it is an argument, im showing the irony of calling him a nerd while u urself look like one


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

shepard said:


> lmao this thread has become a cesspool


Cause this retard barks for me, or else it would’ve been a good thread


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> We so mog that cuck


I have enemies here for whatever reason. So it doesn't surprise me that they suck off a greycel who says something negative about me. Just how life goes I guess


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> your post was also not an arugment jfl
> plus it is an argument, im showing the irony of calling him a nerd while u urself look like one


I don't


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Feb 11, 2022)

Constructed for BWC


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> I don't


mate 




open ur eyes


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Feb 11, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> View attachment 1536658
> Constructed for BWC


Built and bred for bwc




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> I have enemies here for whatever reason. So it doesn't surprise me that they suck off a greycel who says something negative about me. Just how life goes I guess


They hate u cause u mog


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 11, 2022)

*Fuark only a Scammer thread can be at 6 pages in 4 hours.*


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT IM CAGING SO HARD RN IM IN PHYSICAL PAIN


Only thing that’s funny is u cause ur a joke


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> They hate u cause u mog


Whats really funny is that they never post their face. At least I was brave enough to do that. I even got doxxed too, no life mfers


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> PLEASE STOP THE CAP 🧢
> View attachment 1536669


Post your face.


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Whats really funny is that they never post their face. At least I was brave enough to do that. I even got doxxed too, no life mfers


Niggas talk shit and won’t post their face cause they know they are subhuman and are insecure


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 11, 2022)

Lmao that photo was probably from the last Fourth of July


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> PLEASE STOP THE CAP 🧢
> View attachment 1536669


----------



## cloUder (Feb 11, 2022)

@WontStopNorwooding post ethereal's mogger frame


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> *Fuark only a Scammer thread can be at 6 pages in 4 hours.*


Funny thing is the faggots on this site (most of the users even prominent ones are fags) give reacts to retards who talk shit in the first few replies 

Even tho most guys here haven’t had sex in years, instead of talking shit they should watch and learn from me


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 11, 2022)

cloUder said:


> mate
> View attachment 1536660
> 
> open ur eyes


He has those soulless black eyes


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Niggas talk shit and won’t post their face cause they know they are subhuman and are insecure


And I never started beef with anyone that I can think of. I don't even want beef srs, it just got out of hand


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Whats really funny is that they never post their face. At least I was brave enough to do that. I even got doxxed too, no life mfers


Me and @WontStopNorwooding have posted our faces on multiple occasions


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Lmao that photo was probably from the last Fourth of July


Okay and? I made this thread in September of last year on lookism


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> THEN *GET THE FUCK OUT THIS THREAD AND STOP COMING INTO MY BUSINESS NIGGA. ITS THAT FUCKING SIMPLE *


Get the fuck out my thread u subhuman cockroach


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> THEN *GET THE FUCK OUT THIS THREAD AND STOP COMING INTO MY BUSINESS NIGGA. ITS THAT FUCKING SIMPLE *


Its not your thread tho


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 11, 2022)

what did you guys talk about together


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> And I never started beef with anyone that I can think of. I don't even want beef srs, it just got out of hand


Niggas talk shit online cause they irl life is so bad


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *SHUT THE FUCK UP. THE ONLY FAG IS YOU AND YOUR DEMONIC BUTT BUDDY @shepard. AT LEAST @Ethereal IS ATTRACTED TO WOMEN, ALTHOUGH CLEARLY HE WILL NEVER GET ANY *


Thanks for bumping my thread to 4 pages u deranged schizo abomination


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Scammer told me he mogs @Amnesia and also kept talking about having gay sex with me and my father. He is a disgusting repulsive degenerate slimy demon with no limits who you should not be associating with.







Never said I mog him u low iq retard, kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Niggas talk shit online cause they irl life is so bad


Ngl I used to get so much dopamine from engaging in wars on this site. A lot from November-December tbh. What happens is that we just tag 20 of our friends and just get rep and have like 5 page threads that accomplish nothing. I got tired of this


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Ngl I used to get so much dopamine from engaging in wars on this site. A lot from November-December tbh. What happens is that we just tag 20 of our friends and just get rep and have like 5 page threads that accomplish nothing. I got tired of this


Yea this site sucks, lookism wars were way better, no mass tagging it was just faggots getting bullied


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *HOLY SHIT THIS GUY IS SO PRESSED  THIS GUY IS SO FUCKING MAD  THIS GUY IS UNDER PRESSURE HES FUCKING STRESSED OUT RN  DOESNT WANT TO LOSE ALL HIS IMPORTANT FORUM CRED *


U keep replying to me tho so who’s pressed? I’m chillin right now while u refresh the page every 3 seconds to see my reply

Keep projecting onto me u subhuman


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Ngl I used to get so much dopamine from engaging in wars on this site. A lot from November-December tbh. What happens is that we just tag 20 of our friends and just get rep and have like 5 page threads that accomplish nothing. I got tired of this


But yea it does get boring after a while, gotta do other shit beside this internet beef


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *NIGGA SCAMMER I REMEMBER YOUR ASS SUCKING MY DICK SO HARD ON LOOKISM  I WAS BULLYING DUDES THEN  WHAT, U DONT LIKE IT WHEN THE TABLES ARE TURNED?
> 
> @TeraCope54 @n0rthface @cloUder @WontStopNorwooding @UglyGod360 *


What was ur lookism username u delusional joke


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> she told me she was on b.c. that I should come over for sex this weekend








proud of you, she's cute too, good stuff


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> what did you guys talk about together


I just told her some of my low inhibition stories, how I got in street fights and outran the cops, u can’t be an uninteresting weirdo around girls, u gotta be funny/good at story telling


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU TO ASK ME QUESTIONS U WEAK BULLY VICTIM? U HAVE BEEN PUBLICLY EMASCULATED BY A GANG OF MEN IN UR OWN THREAD  I DONT ASSOCIATE WITH NIGGAS LIKE THAT *


What are u even talking about u schizo? Ur the only one here who thinks ur bullying but in reality u are a joke

U are scared to say your lookism name cause u know I’m gonna roast u subhuman


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> *THATS SO EMBARRASSING, CUZ OF U I HAVE 64 MORE JFL REACTS  HOLY SHIT  I HOPE U WERE LAHGHING ALL THE WAY THRU THIS OBLITERATION LIKE I WAS *


Don’t bother replying if ur not gonna tell me ur lookism name u subhuman

Thanks for 6 pages and 1k views on my thread


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Don’t bother replying if ur not gonna tell me ur lookism name u subhuman
> 
> Thanks for 6 pages and 1k views on my thread


bruh you ruined your great thread by beefing with this flame baiter for 7 pages


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> I just told her some of my low inhibition stories, how I got in street fights and outran the cops, u can’t be an uninteresting weirdo around girls, u gotta be funny/good at story telling


do you think you can get away with making up stories if you tell them smoothly enough


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> do you think you can get away with making up stories if you tell them smoothly enough


Depends on if u make ur body language and tone of voice believable, u just need to practice talking to girls and u will eventually be able to lie to them straight to their face


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Feb 11, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> good job and remember virginity resets everyday


r/Braincels reference?


----------



## frendly (Mar 19, 2022)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Mogs me, I’m a virgin at 22







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Salieri (Mar 20, 2022)

Scammer said:


> asked me for a picture of my side profile (Jfl at blackpilled whores, side profile is now mandatory before sex, over for chincels)


----------



## Scammer (Mar 20, 2022)

Salieri said:


>



It’s fucking over but what’s good my lookism nigga


----------



## Salieri (Mar 20, 2022)

Scammer said:


> It’s fucking over but what’s good my lookism nigga


It's going aight but man i fr miss lookism rn :/

looksmax just aint the same, more normies/redpill/mgtow-esque content here


----------



## Veganist (Mar 20, 2022)

From the things that have never happened, this didn't happen the most.


----------



## Scammer (Mar 20, 2022)

Veganist said:


> From the things that have never happened, this didn't happen the most.


Why do u think that u subhuman skinny fat Incel? Just because a woman has never showed interest in u doesn’t mean they aren’t whores for *real men*


----------



## Scammer (Mar 20, 2022)

Salieri said:


> It's going aight but man i fr miss lookism rn :/
> 
> looksmax just aint the same, more normies/redpill/mgtow-esque content here


Legit normie faggots on here it’s annoying tbh, lookism was based as fuck


----------

